# Best Long Introduction Into A Rock Song



## Rach Man (Aug 2, 2016)

I was listening to the radio today and a song came on that has a spectacular long introduction into the song. So I thought about my favorite long intros. Here are my top 3.

1. I Need A Lover - John Melancamp

2. Funeral For A Friend - Elton John

3. Angry Eyes - Loggins And Messina

What are some other songs with long intros that you like?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

My #1 song has a very long instrumental introduction: _Shine on you crazy diamond_ by Pink Floyd.


----------



## lextune (Nov 25, 2016)

Rush - Hemispheres
Pink Floyd - All three full length songs on Animals, Dogs, Pigs (Three Different Ones), and Sheep


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

The Final Countdown by Europe has a long intro. It works very nicely to build up the tension before the singing starts.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Yours Is No Disgrace-Yes
Watcher Of The Skies-Genesis
Xanadu-Rush
The Endless Enigma-ELP
Does Anybody Really Know What Time It Is-Chicago
Black Magic Woman-Santana
Longtime-Boston
Bloody Well Right-Supertramp


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

I love the ELP introductions to Endless Enigma, Tarkus, Take and Pebble, and Pirates. And You and I and Close the the Edge by Yes are good, also.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

I agree with the Pink Floyd songs mentioned and :

Led Zeppelin - The Song Remains the Same (the studio track on Houses of the Holy)


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

starthrower said:


> The Endless Enigma-ELP


I think this may be the longest introduction to a more or less normal song part on a rock album.


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

Bonzo Dog Doo Dah Band - The Intro And The Outro


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Dadamah - High tension house
Neil Young - Cortez the killer


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Some really good ones already mentioned. I would like to add _Station to Station_ by David Bowie and _The Song Remains The Same_ by Led Zep.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Bit obscure, this one, so:


----------



## yetti66 (Jan 30, 2017)

Lou Reed - Live intro to "Sweet Jane" on Rock N Roll Animal album (1974). Dual guitar leads...hard rock heaven!


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Piano intro to 'Firth of Fifth' by Genesis
Vocal chanting-style intro with gradual band crescendo on 'The Revealing Science of God' by Yes


----------



## Rach Man (Aug 2, 2016)

yetti66 said:


> Lou Reed - Live intro to "Sweet Jane" on Rock N Roll Animal album (1974). Dual guitar leads...hard rock heaven!


I forgot all about this song. This is a terrific long introduction. Hunter and Wagner were great. And, if I may say, the two of them played as well together as any guitarists on any song when they played _Rock & Roll_ on the same CD.

Thanks for reminding me. I think this may be a Lou Reed afternoon!


----------

